# How to deal with the cost of egg cartons?



## Haven

Eggs around here go for 2.00. The amish down the street sell them for 1.50 even, so I cannot go over 2.00. The closer you get to larger cities, the prices go up over 2.50-3.50.

I take my eggs to work and sell them and cannot keep up with enough donated cartons. I have posted on my egg sign that I am recycling used cartons, but it isnt enough.

Tractor Supply wants .50 cents per carton which is sky high.

I think I saw Tractor Supply have a sale last year for cartons around 25 or 35 cents????? Is this a decent price, and how often do they run sales on cartons?

Where is the cheapest place to buy cartons in bulk? If they are shipped, I cant have high shipping fees add onto the price.

What does eveyone here do??????


----------



## SeaGoat

I have family members who "fear farm fresh eggs" give me their cartons. You could also offer a discount price to people who bring their own


----------



## wmsff

I took my eggs to my daughters swim groups and just told people I needed cartons. I have tons now (of course I have only 3 hens now-long story). 
I did purchase from a egg carton place. Not too bad a price. You may try posting on CL.


----------



## oregon woodsmok

eggcartons.com often offers special with free shipping. I bought seconds that cost me 6 cents per carton with free shipping.

They aren't usually that cheap, but they are for sure cheaper than 50 cents apiece.

Try offering 10 cents off the price if they bring the carton back.


----------



## Delinda

I found a new place to buy my egg cartons Zellwin I just bought 300 cartons for $93. with free shipping. They also sell 100 cartons for $32. with free shipping. These are nice cartons and they have fast shipping.


----------



## kudzuvine

I have a little typed note about the nutritional value of my eggs and at the bottom asking to return cartons in order to keep price down. So far, I get back more than I sell. You might also want to check with restaurants, especially family owned, They may have the 18 count, but that is better than nothing


----------



## vancom

I ask around and luckily I know enough people who just bring me their cartons rather than toss them. Most people want to recycle and it's a good way to start!


----------



## 1sttimemom

You might try recycle bins if your area has them. Our local town has a recycle center with seperate bins for cardboard, plastic, etc. I often find cartons in the cardboard bin. Also, I work for a large plant that has huge cafeteria. I asked the kitchen ladies to save me cartons. I get TONS of the egg flats from them. So far we haven't had to buy any. No way would we pay 50 cents for them.


----------



## Chaty

I have gotten some of my carton at Thrift Stores, you might check there. My DH takes eggs to work and sells them there with the stipulation if you dont bring back the cartons you dont get anymore eggs...it worked and they even bring in extras. Now I have tons of cartons.


----------



## GrannyCarol

You can join your local Freecycle email group and ask for cartons. That's a recycling minded lot, you should get a lot. You will have to offer something before you can ask for stuff. 

The Freecycle Network


----------



## DarleneJ

Some feed stores will keep an area for recycled cartons which people can bring in/take for free.

Another person who sold eggs charged 25 cents per carton if the person did not bring in an exchange.

One place I used to buy eggs on occasion sold them in paper lunch bags. The paper lunch bag could be the free option for people who don't have an exchange and don't want to pay for a carton.

I agree that a request on freecycle or craigslist would be productive. Word of mouth is great too.


----------



## Uncle JD

Shalom,

I have been brainstorming an idea to get my daughter and wife into basketmaking. Sell baskets full of eggs, and encourage folks to bring their baskets when picking up eggs, and let them choose the eggs they want to buy. I don't have all the details worked out; it is only an idea. It may not be profitable, or worth the time. But, who knows, it might be.

Blessings,

jd


----------



## mommathea

I charge an extra .25 per carton if they don't bring a exchange cartons.


----------



## Haven

Thank you for the great ideas. I will look into all of them.

UncleJD, that is a great idea for a basket weaver.


----------



## Sanza

I had that problem once and then I bought brand new cartons. I think I used a couple out of the package and all of a sudden I was swamped with cartons from everybody.


----------



## majik

My local mill sells new cartons for 25 cents each. When I went in to buy some, they asked if they had to be new. Nope (my work customers don't need new, just clean). Off they went to the back and brought me a bale of cartons. There must be 50! For free. It seems people just bring them in to keep them out of landfill. And now the people I've sold eggs to are bringing the empties back. I am feeling a little over run, but it's a good problem to have. Ask around, as others have suggested. People will be happy to save them for you, I bet.


----------



## solidwoods

I saw an antique wooden egg carton.
I wonder what the buisness model of the egg company was that could provide a wooden egg carton?
I'm a woodworker and $.50 wood egg cartons would have to be allot of cartons.
jim


----------



## greenSearcher

I offer a .25 discount for return egg cartons, about half my customers take the discount, most return their cartons (which also saves me the cost. I find good deals on Egg Boxes.com with their free shipping of about 200 running somewhere around 75.00 or less. Last year I order a couple cases, about 400 cartons at .14 ea but the plastic is brittle, and not as protective as pulp or foam cartons. I haven't opened the second box of cartons yet. Adding the cost of the carton into your pricing is important, makes folks aware that eggs suppies aren't free. No fancy washing or disinfecting the eggs, just clear water to get off any poop. I tell the customers when they see a mark from the shredded paper I use for bedding, I leave the natural sealant that the hen places on the egg to keep it fresh.


----------



## Helena

Legally, I thought you needed new clean cartons to sell your own eggs from your homestead. Now of course I don't think that it is enforced much in any state...but just the same..


----------



## greenSearcher

I can't say what the regs are on that, other than dirty nasty would be an obvious NO. Most cartons have a life of about 8-10 uses if they don't get wet or soiled. After than they just get wobbly. Like all other aspects of marketing, the cartons need to look appealing.


----------



## ufo_chris

I sometimes sell once used styro cartons that I get at work for 10c each.
I only save the clean ones and they are extra large, even fit most of my duck eggs.
Have some right now if anyone near me is interested ,or pay for shipping.
Chris


----------



## Dazlin

Eggboxes.com


----------

